# Beveled butt joints?



## DanDaMan (May 17, 2016)

What would it be like to finish beveled butt joints? Would it be easier or what type of complications could arrise from that?


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

It is awesome. No down side.


----------



## DanDaMan (May 17, 2016)

Is there any board that comes like that?


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

Not that I am aware of. You just create your own.


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Gaz you tease lol


----------



## endo_alley (Nov 2, 2013)

I've been trying to order my sheetrock precut and factory edged all the way around. No luck yet. I'm even having trouble getting pre shimmed lumber lately.


----------



## Geoff1234 (May 15, 2016)

There is a product call
Butt board from trimtex you sould check it out https://youtu.be/3z7r2U47CoI


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

endo_alley said:


> I've been trying to order my sheetrock precut and factory edged all the way around. No luck yet. I'm even having trouble getting pre shimmed lumber lately.


 You poor thang!


----------



## Krsw85 (Jul 20, 2016)

Here is the issue, your cutting a triangle shape into the joint, if it gets hot some day, ac fails, the two sheete grow and the joint give out.


----------



## Krsw85 (Jul 20, 2016)

Your talking like a flat joint? Stand up board sucks, if you know how to finish a nice butt joint. Just keep doing what your doing.


----------

